# Time Capsule chez Belgacom



## yokoult09 (10 Février 2013)

Salut à tous,
un deuxième problème se pose à moi. J'ai chez moi un modem BBOX2 de chez Belgacom qui aujourd'hui créée un réseau wifi dans ma maison.
Je lui ai branché une Time Capsule 2To dessus. Lorsque je la connecte et que je l'utilise comme "simple disque dur réseau", je n'ai aucun soucis. Je sais aller dessus sans problème.
Mais j'aimerais essayer de la configurer afin que ce soit elle qui émette mon réseau wifi et couper le réseau émis par ma BBOX2.
Quelqu'un saurait-il m'aider?
Pour le moment, je suis allé dans l'utilitaire Airport, dans l'onglet Sans fil, j'ai mis le nom du réseau sans fil souhaité, j'ai sécurisé avec WPA/WPA2 Personnel, j'ai inséré un mot de passe et l'ai fait conserver dans mon trousseau et ai confirmé.
Le problème, c'est que depuis, celle-ci clignote orange. Et même si je vois le réseau sans fil apparaitre dans la liste des réseaux wifi disponibles, que je sais m'y connecter, malheureusement il ne fonctionne pas et je ne sais pas afficher de pages web (je m'en doutais en voyant la TV clignoter en orange).
Quelqu'un saurait-il me guider et me dire ce que je dois configurer en plus? Ce que je dois désactiver dans le menu de BBOX2 éventuellement?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2013)

Bonsoir,

 2 conditions à respecter pour que ça fonctionne : 

- la TC doit être raccordée par Ethernet à la box (entrée WAN sur la TC)

- il faut un seul routeur et un seul serveur DHCP dans le réseau donc désactiver ces fonctions sur l'un ou l'autre de ces appareils (passer en mode "bridge").


----------



## yokoult09 (10 Février 2013)

Hello,
merci beaucoup pour ta réponse!
La TC est bien reliée au modem via RJ45 et je l'ai branché sur l'entrée (avec le cercle) sur la TC.
Maintenant, comment désactiver internet sur mon autre modem alors? 
Tu penses qu'en désactivant l'autre, la TC va se configurer toute seule et le voyant va devenir vert? Et que je pourrai alors m'y connecter et surfer sur son réseau?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2013)

Le plus simple : la box conserve ses fonctions de modem, serveur DHCP, et routeur.
On ne change rien dans la box (à part désactiver le wifi si on le souhaite).

La TC doit donc être mise en mode pont : le mode pont se configure dans l'onglet de configuration internet de l'utilitaire Airport.

Je n'ai pas sous la main pour vérifier, mais ça devrait être comme ça (entouré en rouge) :

http://hpics.li/b5c4501


----------



## yokoult09 (11 Février 2013)

Ca ne marche malheureusement pas. Toujours cette led orange qui clignote


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2013)

Les deux premières lignes de l'onglet Internet sont-elles configurées comme sur la capture d'écran : connexion par : Ethernet, IPV4 : via DHCP ?

Si oui, quelles sont les infos qui apparaissent en dessous ?

- adresse IP
- sous réseau
- routeur
- serveurs DNS


----------



## yokoult09 (11 Février 2013)

Voici tous les screenshots. Si le voyant est vert, c'est pcq je l'ai remis comme simple disque dur réseau : 





























---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h44 ----------

Allez savoir pourquoi, ça fonctionne maintenant!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2013)

antoinewouters a dit:


> Allez savoir pourquoi, *ça fonctionne maintenant!*


Ben voilà 

Bonne soirée


----------

